# I can't find coax cables in attic



## gianni (26 Oct 2013)

I have TV points (sockets?) in virtually all rooms of my house. I've taken two of them off the wall and I see that there is black coax cable running into them from behind the wall. I'm assuming that this coax runs from the TV point back into the attic somewhere. 

My intention was to go into the attic and connect a super-duper aerial (purchased recently in LIDL) to the distribution box for each of the coax cables and to get a good SAORVIEW signal. I'm also assuming that all these coax cables do indeed converge into a distribution box setup. 

After 30 mins of searching around the attic and rummaging through the insulation rolls I was unable to find any trace of the coax cable, let alone any distribution box thingy!

Am I missing something? Should all the cables be present as I suspected ? Is there any easy way to find the converging point of all the coax cables in the attic.

I'm stumped... not to mention very itchy from the rockwool...


----------



## paulcoade (26 Oct 2013)

Hi , there are a few scenarios depending on the age and the build of your house . Generally speaking , houses built in the last fifteen years or so would have been wired internally inside the plasterboard of the walls and lead out to an external terminating unit (ETU) box usually at the side wall of the house. If it's an older house not wired internally then the cables may have been ran down the outside wall and drilled in through to the individual points . In this case they may either be going to a tap box from a service provider like UPC at the fascia board below the gutter , a satellite dish on the outside wall or chimney , or an aerial on the roof .


----------



## gianni (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the reply paulcoade. I had a good walk around the house and found what looked like an ETU below my ESB meter housing but it wasn't to be. I went back into the attic space and with renewed vigour I eventually found the elusive coax leads (all 5 of them!)

I've my aerial now fully hooked up inside the attic BUT, to my dismay I can't split the signal to more than one TV. I was trying it with just 2 TV's at the first attempt but that wouldn't work. I'm assuming that I'll need some type of amplifier distribution method ? I only have a 'passive' mutli splitter at the minute ie a thing that doesn't require plugging in that I bought in Woodies for 10E.

Can anyone recommend a decent amplified distributor that they have used, successfully, to split an aerial input to 5 different TV's.


----------

